# TikTok JB Megathread



## Sameer795 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## BigBoy (Mar 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 5, 2020)

No


----------



## Sameer795 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 5, 2020)

Sameer795 said:


>



*5 replies*


----------



## .👽. (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Gosick (Mar 5, 2020)

2nd chlck ls llke a 6.5-7 psl


Hopelessmofoker said:


>



stacy tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 5, 2020)

suifuel


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 5, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


>



woaw she's very gl, appeals me


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## turkproducer (Mar 5, 2020)

OP IS LOOKING FOR BOBS AND VAGENE TBH


----------



## .👽. (Mar 5, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> woaw she's very gl, appeals me


Yes only tiktoker i follow on IG


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 5, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Yes only tiktoker i follow on IG


Tiktok is cringe but these thot are too hot...


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 5, 2020)

Only the first two you posted give you that feeling of:

🥵 

the others look like typical 16yo whores, the one that hopelessmofoker posted is pretty but also doesn't give that feeling


I'm disappointed


----------



## Over (Mar 5, 2020)

So many youthful cute sluts


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 5, 2020)

Fuck why does everyone look so flawless on that fucking app


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Mar 5, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Fuck why does everyone look so flawless on that fucking app


filters and 16yo collagen glow halo


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 5, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


> filters and 16yo collagen glow halo


Like that first blonde girl literally looks like she is glowing, its unreal


----------



## .👽. (Mar 5, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Like that first blonde girl literally looks like she is glowing, its unreal


They have light pointed at them


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Mar 5, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Like that first blonde girl literally looks like she is glowing, its unreal


okay shes absolutely insane tbh. one of most angellic girls ive seen in a while


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Mar 5, 2020)

Dope said:


> View attachment 296115


What the fuck even is this ?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 5, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> What the fuck even is this ?







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Unbound (Mar 6, 2020)

The first girl is insane literally unmoggable


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 6, 2020)

Chico mogs all of them you cucks


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 6, 2020)

The first girl is a gigastacy, fuck the second girl is fucking hot, I want to fuck them all this is suicudefuel this is unreal.


----------



## godsmistake (Mar 6, 2020)

Nat is so fucking cute oml


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 6, 2020)

Remainder none of us will never have 16yo tiktok stacey's jb lusting over us


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 6, 2020)

Its pretty crazy how "on fleek" they manage to look. Literally every detail is perfected, nothing goes unnoticed. Stacies are the most blackpilled human beings in existence. They probably operate at a level we can't even comprehend. We have just uncovered the tip of the iceberg, meanwhile 16yo Stacies lurk at the bottom of the ocean like fucking Cthulhu. And they aren't even aware of it.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Mar 6, 2020)

<blockquote class="tiktok-embed" cite="" data-video-id="6800677782469741826" style="max-width: 605px;min-width: 325px;" > <section> <a target="_blank" title="@guri....singh786" href="https://www.tiktok.com/@guri....singh786">@guri....singh786</a> <p>ohh mukya nhi ahh sun🤣😂🤣😂<a title="ਸਿੱਧੂ_ਮੂਸੇ_ਆਲਾ" target="_blank" href="https://www.tiktok.com/tag/ਸਿੱਧੂ_ਮੂਸੇ_ਆਲਾ">##ਸਿੱਧੂ_ਮੂਸੇ_ਆਲਾ</a> <a title="ਗੁਰਜ" target="_blank" href="https://www.tiktok.com/tag/ਗੁਰਜ">##ਗੁਰਜ</a> @surajkumar22044 <a title="gurisingh786" target="_blank" href="https://www.tiktok.com/tag/gurisingh786">##gurisingh786</a> <a title="gscp" target="_blank" href="https://www.tiktok.com/tag/gscp">##gscp</a> <a title="gssk" target="_blank" href="https://www.tiktok.com/tag/gssk">##gssk</a></p> <a target="_blank" title="♬ original sound - Baldeep jandu" href="https://www.tiktok.com/music/original-sound-Baldeep-jandu-6784600778532195074">♬ original sound - Baldeep jandu</a> </section> </blockquote> <script async src="https://www.tiktok.com/embed.js"></script>


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 6, 2020)

Look st the subhuman the blonde stacy is with


----------



## Andros (Mar 6, 2020)

Is it weird to not be attracted to JB?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 6, 2020)

Andros said:


> Is it weird to not be attracted to JB?


No, im into more mature girls honestly, in their 20's


----------



## Sameer795 (Mar 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> No, im into more mature girls honestly, in their 20's


You like old wrinkly witches (milfs)? I like young, beautiful, healthy, fertile, slim, big ass, thick thighed, wid ehipped, perky boobed, angel faced high e, dick sucking lips, etc. (jbs and teens).


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 6, 2020)

Sameer795 said:


> You like old wrinkly witches (milfs)? I like young, beautiful, healthy, fertile, slim, big ass, thick thighed, wid ehipped, perky boobed, angel faced high e, dick sucking lips, etc. (jbs and teens).


Ideal is 18-25 to me


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Ideal is 18-25 to me


Tbh foids are at their best around those ages


----------



## Sameer795 (Mar 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Ideal is 18-25 to me


jbs as well


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 6, 2020)

Sameer795 said:


> jbs as well


Not worth it for ltr


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 9, 2020)

They all need a mouthful of my cock


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 9, 2020)

This thread is shit ngl

only the first two are worth any attention


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 9, 2020)

The age of tik tok. Best time in the world to be good looking. This exposure was only for actors and musicians back in the day.


----------

